# FAO StewartJ or Hurricane Smith Re Drop down TV problems



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello again. You were both very knowledgeable when we tried to get our Drop down TV working for which we were extremely grateful.Well it did work but it is intermittant. The other problem we have is when we want to use our own TV on the unit above the fridge. Apparently Autotrail have not wired in the aerial socket which is there.We connect our own aerial directly to the Status box but it does not work.Have we got to use some other link or disconnect something. This is all a mystery to us and we have not been able to watch TV on a number of weekends away.I wish Autotrail issued instructions with these. Why was it so easy to watch our own TV via the status aerial in our caravan but not in the motorhome?.We have an Autotrail Tracker EKS SE 2009 Please can you help? Thank you.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Path, dismount your freeview box to allow easy access to the cables. Switch on your drop down tv and tune in to freeview. With the drop down still on unscrew and disconnect the two black aerial cables one at a time. If the drop down loses its picture thats the wrong cable, so re-connect and disconnect other. This is the feed to aerial socket above fridge.

Disconnect status aerial outlet {mine is just above the Sargent charger (2010 Tracker)} and fit an aerial Y splitter, reconnect cable to freeview box to one leg and the cable that supplies fridge aerial socket to other. You will need to buy a couple of coax-rf plug adaptors unless you can find a Y splitter with RF (screwed connectors) 

It sounds complicated but is relatively straight forward. The Y splitter is also handy to disconnect and fit a signal finder when trying to tune in! I've attached a photo (I hope) if you need any further help let me know and I'll dismount it all and do some close up step by step photo's


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Stewart. We will try that. Our dealer said the aerial socket above the fridge was not connected.Can't understand Autotrail leaving it disconnected.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

path said:


> Thanks Stewart. We will try that. Our dealer said the aerial socket above the fridge was not connected.Can't understand Autotrail leaving it disconnected.


It is connected to the (media pack) freeview box hence no direct connection to status aerial.

Is your lay-out in the locker the same as mine?


----------

